# PLACED-Dolly - 8 year old senior female retired from breeding



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Dolly's beautiful, she sounds like a great girl. 

I am guessing the breeder would screen prospective homes for her in the same manner as they do for their pups. 

I hope she finds a wonderful home and family.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Well, no big surprise, that is not a reputable breeder anyways. Look at the females they bred on only preliminary clearances unless they forgot to change it on their website to full clearances. But Liz, who is listed as pregnant, only has preliminary hip clearance, not listed on OFA, no elbows done and has listed on OFA as eye and cardiac clearances but heart done by practitioner. 
And all the typos, bad spelling or serious grammar mistakes on the website, yikes...... I won't even look any further.........
Terrible!!!! No wonder that poor dog is being given away - I guess the puppy machine is no more.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I understand that folks on this forum have strong feelings about various breeders. My goal with opening this post was more to raise awareness for Dolly - who needs a good home. I don't really want to bash the breeder. I wouldn't have Duke if it wasn't for her and he's one of the best things that has ever happened to me.

Did I know what I was doing and the questions I should have asked when I got Duke...no. Did I think I was working with a reputable breeder...yes. Do I love Duke any less...no. 

I didn't even find this forum until after I had been through some pretty major medical issues with Duke by the time he was 6 months old. I lurked for another 6 months before I started posting. This forum has taught me a lot and has a wealth of experience that I value greatly. I would ask a lot tougher questions now of a breeder - based on experience with Duke and what I've learned here. I guess, my point is, there are a lot of us who got our first golden without any real experience and we gain that experience as we go along.

I want to try to help Dolly if I can because I can't adopt another Golden and she wouldn't do well in my house with my two. While it bothers me to see Dolly "put out to pasture..so to speak", I don't want to dilute things by focusing on whether the breeder should have bred at all.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Dolly is a beautiful girl and she deserves to have a home and family of her own. 
I hope the breeder will consider releasing her to As Good As Gold, I know they will place her in a good home. 

We have Goldens from various backgrounds and histories here on this forum, all are welcome. We all share a common love for the breed and that's why we are here.

This is not a thread to discuss this breeder, it's a thread to help Dolly find a family of her own. I hope anyone who posts here will stay on topic as it's intended.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Geezzz, in my own defense, I was merely pointing out that it is no big surprise that this breeder is giving away a retired bitch, given the info and lack of clearances on their dogs. Obviously they don't care about the dogs. 
My post was geared towards the OP's obvious surprise that this dog being free to a good home. 
I also feel sorry for the dog and hope she can find a good home and hopefully not with somebody that will breed her again - which can easily happen with a dog that is advertised as free. 
I don't recall looking down on anybody's golden here, so please don't make me out to be a golden snob. I have made my own mistakes and trusted different breeders in the past who I thought were reputable. And I loved all my goldens regardless and I would always get them again, health problems and all. 
I only explained why I am not surprised about this situation.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Thankfully the website says Dolly is spayed...looking for a home with no kids & no dogs.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Bumping up


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

So glad you reached out to As Good As Gold. Did they reply to you?
If not, I would email them again and ask.
Let me know if you want me to-email me.

Karen

[email protected]


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I reached back out to As Good as Gold today to find out if they have reached out to the breeder. Waiting to hear back.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Received this update from As Good as Gold adoption coordinator assistant:

FYI......Our adoptions coordinator did talk with the breeder at length and she had someone coming to meet the dog on 2/22. If she didn't get a home she said she would definitely call our coordinator and would keep us in mind for future retirees. 

To me, this is a very positive sign; not only for Dolly but future retirees....


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Dolly has been removed from the website. It appears she has found a home. I'm not sure if the family that met her on 2/22 adopted her or if they reached out to As Good as Gold.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for the update Jenn, I'll update the title.
Hope she found a wonderful home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn:

Thanks so much for the update from As Good As Gold. 
Thanks for posting Dolly!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks for the update, hope that she has a wonderful home!


----------

